# Using a Tail Bandage to improve hind leg action



## OrangeAndLemon (20 October 2017)

In last nights group lesson, as we were finishing, my instructor suggested we try using a tail bandage while riding in lessons, to remind my horse he has 4 legs to think about and use. I didn't have time to discuss it last night and will discuss it more on the weekend but, I thought I'd google it today to look at what to expect and I'm not having much luck. I found an archived thread with a link to Gail Williams website which did show a horse in a video with some tail bandages around the front and back but it was being lunged not ridden and didn't explain how or how many tail bandages (he's a big horse).

An experienced friend has offered to help me long rein him at the weekend so we can be sure he's happy and used to ropes etc going around his back legs, he was broken to harness when he was young, hasn't done it in a few years but we're quite confident he will be fine.

Can anyone recommend some light reading on the subject or do any of you have pictures you can share of how you did it?

Thanks.


----------



## be positive (20 October 2017)

I would not be happy riding with something around their hind quarters that I didn't have control over if something went wrong, even the most sensible horse can panic and overreact if they feel trapped or get a leg over the bandage it would not be easy to get undone quickly while the horse is having a moment, use them if you lunge or do some long reining work to encourage him to use himself.
I would use polework to get him thinking about his feet and possibly pop a set of boots on which can make them more aware of what they are doing especially if you can mix and match a few sets, plenty of hacking over different terrain, up and down hills will also be beneficial.


----------



## PapaverFollis (20 October 2017)

Regularly use a tail bandage round the bottom for lunging and long reining. Not sure I'd use it when riding? Although it's never moved or caused the horse any issue at all while long reining.  We just use 1 bandage, tie one end to a ring on one side of the lunge roller, pass the bandage round her bum under her tail then the the other end to to other side of the lunge roller.  I tie the end with the strings while quick release type knots but the other end it just knotted on normally. 

It seems quite effective. I sometimes combine with a chambom at the front end when lunging. 

I would add a picture or two but I'm on my phone and can't figure out how to from here. :lol:


----------



## OrangeAndLemon (20 October 2017)

thanks both

I think the best approach here is to continue with our hacking over hills, and the pole work but I'll start with lunging and long reining with the bandage attached to a roller as suggested. I'm reluctant to go to a chambon or passoa because he is very heavy on the front end and I want to continue to try and encourage getting his head up and weight back, build muscle in the back end and core, before then encouraging him down into an outline. I realise this will take many months of work but there's no rush.

The yard owner thinks she has a roller big enough for him but if not, I'm assuming I could simply use his saddle and the d-rings (If it works for him I'll ask Santa to bring me an extra large lunge roller for Christmas)


----------

